# Dare i say it good boy Blarney



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dogs trust could not get over on Friday due to weather and other things and they said don't take him out if your worried but Blarney loves going out how can i not take him out he was good today meet 3 dogs and he was quite good.
We took him to a tennis court and we let him off the lead for the first time he was just so good came back when called  and he followed Daisy everywhere i took a video but don't know how to add it i will ask mist if she can add it for me.
He has been good with the girls he kissed Daisy to death  and he is good with Charlie i think he now knows he can't pinch Charlie's toys (pooh bear) :crossfing we will get there with him he is such a happy dog how can you not love him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just adorable. love the picture of him laying on the red couch. You cant help but love him with that face and how he loves the girls. The girls are beautiful as usual.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is just adorable. love the picture of him laying on the red couch. You cant help but love him with that face and how he loves the girls. The girls are beautiful as usual.


Thanks Carol he sure is hard work but worth it  and Daisy now loves to play fight with him.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

He has every right to be a happy boy. Landed on all 4 paws at your house. Bet he loved running free today and he was a good boy with the recall. Better than charlie, huh?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> He has every right to be a happy boy. Landed on all 4 paws at your house. Bet he loved running free today and he was a good boy with the recall. Better than charlie, huh?


Yes much better than Charlie he came towards us not the other way like Charlie (but i love that girl) he did enjoy himself today


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they all look very happy there Maggie, I'm sure Blarney will settle..................eventually..................heehee


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

davebeech said:


> they all look very happy there Maggie, I'm sure Blarney will settle..................eventually..................heehee


Yes Dave i am sure he will but typical male (say no more)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pics of all of them Maggie they all look very happy together.
Good that you have a safe and confined area to let Blarney off to test his recall.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, so glad that Barney was good for you yesterday. He looks so at home with your two other dogs, I love the pics of them all. I grew up with two JRT's, they're great little dogs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad that Blarney had a good day. He is a cutie and I always like seeing pics of your girls. The pic of them lined up for treats is very sweet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure am glad you all had a good day.

those are three gorgeous happy dogs. They sure have got good lives now!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Love all the pics! I'm glad Blarney had a good day today, he is such a cutie! All of them look so sweet, I love seeing the pics of them laying together!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I sure am glad you all had a good day.
> 
> those are three gorgeous happy dogs. They sure have got good lives now!


Thanks just hope they know it


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Maggie I've also added the video you sent me to your first post so no one will miss it


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mist said:


> Maggie I've also added the video you sent me to your first post so no one will miss it


 
Thanks Tracey


----------



## Tristan (Dec 24, 2009)

I loved seeing the pictures of all your dogs !
I am fairly new trying to figure out how to post photos, with a friend near my town helping me online.
( A new friend I met in here !!)

Having animals is lovely.... I had horses for years until health probelms wouldn't permit it. I found all my dogs loved to eat the horse poop, or chicken poop, or just recently BEAR poop.
( That was my pup , Trinian, the Golden.)
He came home slathered in it and whew, did it ever take a log time to cleanse him of that smell!

Anyhow, reallly enjoyed your photos !!
Jan


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tristan said:


> I loved seeing the pictures of all your dogs !
> I am fairly new trying to figure out how to post photos, with a friend near my town helping me online.
> ( A new friend I met in here !!)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks i can post photo's ok now but not video's and like you its people i have meet on the site that have helped me i am always asking mist for help.
I used to teach horse riding many years ago and thats the best job i ever had.
I live next door to stables and my 2 girls love to eat horse poop :yuck:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like they all had a great time - pic of Charlie (hope it's Charlie anyway) so funny - looks like she knows something that you dont


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Looks like they all had a great time - pic of Charlie (hope it's Charlie anyway) so funny - looks like she knows something that you dont


Thats Charlie alright with the silly grin  as i said to i just love my Charlie girl she really makes me laugh she is such a clown.
Daisy is so good you don't know you have got her.
Blarney what can i say about him :uhoh:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol, Charlie is like me and always blinks at the wrong time when being photographed! So many photos of her like that. Wasn't Blarney good? Dont want to Jinx it but he doesn't seem as if he is going to be legging it anywhere. His recall is fab.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie, So glad to hear that Blarney is going in the right direction.
It takes time with most rescues, as you well know.
You do a good job with your rescues.
June


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Maggie, loved seeing the little clip of Blarney with his tail wagging like fury... so lovely to see them enjoying life like that.

Like the pic of ray with the treats balanced on his knee... good way to get full attention!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Maggie, So glad to hear that Blarney is going in the right direction.
> It takes time with most rescues, as you well know.
> You do a good job with your rescues.
> June


Thanks June we do try hard with them


----------

